# Using your iPhone in Italy



## Jurgen64 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi All
I am a first time user of this forum and look forward to some help. 
Visiting Italy in October and would like to use iPhone for browsing and
not be slugged with roaming charges. Apart from internet hot spots does 
anyone have some advice on best carriers to use. I have found some info 
about wifi Modums that can be used ( same as Telstra elite ) any help would be 
Appreciated. Cheers Jurgen


----------



## italiarsenal (Jun 30, 2011)

If your iPhone is unlocked then you can use an Italian sim in if for much cheaper 3G browsing


----------



## Emmjay (Aug 2, 2011)

I agree with italiarsenal. If you mainly want to use the phone in Italy just buy an Italian sim when you get here and recharge as you go. You need to check with your Aus server about roaming charges as they are the ones you are going to have to pay. We've heard plenty horror stories of people thiking they had a good deal when they left Aus and finding they had been sold a pup. So double check. If you want to call Aus a lot get a Skype account and use internet points to call.


----------



## italiarsenal (Jun 30, 2011)

Agree, roaming charges from the UK are massive, we use a TIM international SIM which gives cheapish calls to the UK and then pay 2 euros a week for Internet add on which gives 250mb access a week. More than enough for email, social networks etc.


----------



## Jurgen64 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone I will give it a go !


----------

